# Ruby.... When will you learn?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As you know - ruby is an up and over kind of girl - several times a day, on nice days like today, I often have to tether her to the spike 
To be fair she doesn't go far, and a shake of the treat tin and the word "treats" soon brings her trotting back.
But when will she learn that you have to be on the right side of the fence to get treats?? She doesn't even attempt to climb back in.
I really think she has trained me, so that she goes over the fence and she is rewarded back with a treat!! 
I need to re-design my fence!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is another escape artist - when my friend was setting up her dog daycare centre Molly was used as the fence security tester


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha! Molly!!
It drives me mad - & scares me!! I just worry she will wonder out on to the lane and be injured....
As I can't fix ruby I'm going to have to fix the fence.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey your fence is just one big ladder! Sort it out 

Love Ruby! Up and over kinda girl


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey your fence is just one big ladder! Sort it out
> 
> Love Ruby! Up and over kinda girl


Ha I know, she used to go through it 
So I put the extra rail on - it flummoxed her for approx 24 hours, then she was up and over - she is so quick.
I'm going to put posts all the way around and create a picket defence / fence! . X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:love-eyes: Gorgeous girl.They get up to mischief so quickly, sometimes the second you turn your back, it must be a worry, but with that cute face how could you deny her a treat. Good luck with the Ruby proofing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> :love-eyes: Gorgeous girl.They get up to mischief so quickly, sometimes the second you turn your back, it must be a worry, but with that cute face how could you deny her a treat. Good luck with the Ruby proofing.


Ha I need more than luck..... I need snipers, electric fence and razor wire!! 
I think she goes over to come back for a treat - I'm the idiot that needs retraining!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thankfully my garden is Molly proof but she got out of my cousins garden when we went visiting and three times has managed to get under fences and then get stuck when she does not know how to get back


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly sounds like Ruby's kind of dog..... Trouble!! X


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's playing peek-a-boo again Tracey. She's just too cute and I love her little white patch around her nose.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There isn't much cuter than this!!! I love her.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Smart girl! You should have called your thread "Tracy...When will you learn?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Smart girl! You should have called your thread "Tracy...When will you learn?


Indeed I should - makes more sense!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> There isn't much cuter than this!!! I love her.


She's my baby Donna, she makes me laugh everyday with her antics! 
Her latest is to leap up on to the trampoline (I swear she has springs in her paws) with billy and bounce about!
Ralph can't get up and goes crazy under the trampoline!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> She's my baby Donna, she makes me laugh everyday with her antics!
> Her latest is to leap up on to the trampoline (I swear she has springs in her paws) with billy and bounce about!
> Ralph can't get up and goes crazy under the trampoline!! X


Haha this is like Nina and Lola. Nina is a jumper and can spring up on almost anything, Lola's a bit clumsy at jumping up on to things.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Ruby She's such a little character She keeps you on your toes that's for sure!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You'll need to think outside the box with her Tracey, I have a feeling if you build a cage with a top she'll just learn how to dig!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Scary but very cute little ewok  What about chicken wire?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Scary but very cute little ewok  What about chicken wire?


It's already all around the fence - it stops her going through, but nothing stops her climbing up it like a ladder!!


----------

